# Router Table completed at last



## Barry Burgess (21 Dec 2006)

I started out with a Triton router table but was unable to control the dust 






I decided to build my own but I did not want to lose any of the features that I had with my Triton. I looked at Norm's table but it did not give me the 460mm depth that I had. A visit to Philly's further complicated the issue as I saw an Incra jig for the first time in the flesh. 
In the end the table top ended up being 1220 X 700mm mounted on a Norm type base 





As you can see I have allowed for T Track going in both directions so that I have a depth up to 550mm. 
This is what it looks like with the Incra original jig fitted. It will also take the other bigger Incra router jigs as well. 



I still wanted the advantages o....barry.googlepages.com/RouterTable5.jpg[/img]


----------



## Gary H (21 Dec 2006)

Lovely job there B.B. 8) 

Is the top/fence MDF? If so what finish are you using?

Reminds me that I really must get on with a router 'station' myself, and gives me some ideas. If only it wasn't too darn cold in the 'shop 

Thanks Barry.

Gary


----------



## George_N (21 Dec 2006)

Nice job Barry =D> . How do you find the T-track when the table is in action? I have heard (from the Hylton and Matlack book, I think) that it can get clogged with dust and that stops the mitre guage from running freely.


----------



## LyNx (21 Dec 2006)

> clogged with dust



this is Barry "cyclone" Burgess, he shouldn't have any dust to worry about :wink: 


Nice work barry. What's the little section of track for, bottom right?


----------



## George_N (21 Dec 2006)

LyNx":3iss1rxe said:


> > clogged with dust
> 
> 
> 
> this is Barry "cyclone" Burgess, he shouldn't have any dust to worry about :wink:



Barry "*THE CYCLONE*" Burgess...sounds like a snooker player or a WWF wrestler. Looking at the pics again I do see some heavy duty dust extraction connected. Still wondering about the mitre track for us lesser mortals though.


----------



## Barry Burgess (21 Dec 2006)

Gary - I used tha tempered MDF and will coat it if it is needed -Scrit has given me the name of stuff to use. This is the mark one protype and the final version will be in phenolic if it does all I expect.

George yes the T track can get clogged if I am trenching 

Lynx The track on the lower right allows me to rotate the fences 90 degrees and gives me a bigger cut option. It also has the Incra fence attached to it.
Barry


----------



## JFC (21 Dec 2006)

Nice one Barry , looks like you have every feature from every table in there . Can i order one please


----------



## stewart (21 Dec 2006)

Looks very impressive, Barry.
Hope it's fun to use!
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## Adam (21 Dec 2006)

JFC":itm04kn5 said:


> Nice one Barry , looks like you have every feature from every table in there . Can i order one please



Me too. Looks just the business. Well done.

Adam


----------



## David_Nicolaou (23 Dec 2006)

Hi Barry - you got the plans for that - its project number two for me after the bandsaw in the new year. 

David


----------



## Barry Burgess (26 Dec 2006)

David
No I just designed it as I went. Sorry for the time to reply - my internet has been down since Friday night - Still down at Internet Cafe
Barry


----------



## David_Nicolaou (26 Dec 2006)

No problem Barry, it is christmas after all - people have more to do than reply to questions :lol: 

When I get started I wouldn't mind picking your brains for some ideas and tips if that is okay. No problem if you say you are too busy, won't take the hump .

Cheers

David


----------



## Barry Burgess (28 Dec 2006)

David just PM me when you want help. I still have no internet -Onetel/Talk Talk did not have any technical support (not call centre) in over the weekend or Christmas/Boxing day.
Barry


----------

